# Lusting After This 1946 Gibson L5



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I saw this on archtop.com and I can't stop looking at it. 

1946 Gibson L-5

If our exchange rate was still 1:1 with the US$ I might try to mortgage my future to get into it. But then, there is HST. Oh well, best to drool at it over a distance.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like it's on HOLD already so....try to forget about it ;^ )


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Well that will keep me from doing something dumb to try and make it happen. Phew!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is definitely a lovely guitar and no doubt sounds great, but for that money, you could get a fantastic Martin or even a custom built guitar from a great builder.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> That is definitely a lovely guitar and no doubt sounds great, but for that money, you could get a fantastic Martin or even a custom built guitar from a great builder.


It's not just about the money, I think. There is only *one* guitar like that exact L5, and man, does it look killer. Old guitars have a romance about them that new guitars don't, or at least a different type of romantic element. Maybe builders today are building the guitar that will be lusted over 60 years hence like I'm lusting over this L5! 

I've played and owned guitars that cost more than this L5, but I have to say, the single greatest instrument I've ever played was a vintage L5 from around this era, at Mandolin Brothers in NY. It was like an orchestra!

So many great instruments out there to drool over!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I get to play my buddies...........


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That is definitely a lovely guitar and no doubt sounds great, but for that money, you could get a fantastic Martin or even a custom built guitar from a great builder.


Any Martin in that price range would feel like a toy compared to the L5. I'm with 59burst on this one, L5 all the way!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sore fingers said:


> Any Martin in that price range would feel like a toy compared to the L5. I'm with 59burst on this one, L5 all the way!!


You may be right.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I found this 1946 Gibson L5 online that has different tuning knobs and that most certainly look very much original to the guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You have excellent taste.

I had the good fortune to try out a 1934 L-5, some 40 years ago, back when Rufus' Guitar Shop was situated on Sherbrooke St. in Montreal, before relocating to West Vancouver. Way out of my price league at that time, being a student, but it was love at first fret. I don't know how, but Charlie Christian just came pouring out of my fingers, as if by magic.

I agree there is something magical about old archtops. I have a 1937 Kalamazoo myself. BUt I have to say that, whatever the reason for it is, snazzy sunburst archtops have come back with a vengeance. LOts of luthiers and companies are making them now. For how much longer, is anybody's guess. But you should be able to find something at a reasonable price, albeit without the pre-war mojo, and maybe the little flourishes that take it over the top.

For instance, these: Epiphone Masterbilt Acoustic Guitars


----------

